# does oil primer need to cure for 24 hours



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

One of my projects today was painting my bulkhead. I used the rusty metal primer and it says to top coat in 24 hours. The stuff dried to the touch in about 15 minutes. Do you really have to wait 24 hours?

I hate to start a project and not finish it on the same day, I tend to never finish the project. On the other hand it needs to look good and I only want to do it once.




Oops, you can't change the title, I meant 24 hours not 2 hours.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Which primer did you use?

Is it in direct sunlight, wind or any other condition that will help dry it out?

Laying it on hot metal with direct sun, or very dry conditions will almost guarantee that you can finish it up today.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

dougchips said:


> I used the rusty metal primer and it says to top coat in 24 hours. The stuff dried to the touch in about 15 minutes. Do you really have to wait 24 hours?


That depends

If I'm coming back tomorrow anyway, then yes

If I am not coming back tomorrow, no


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Rustoleum is th brand. Warm weather and light wind, the primer dried to touch in 15 or so minutes.

I found another project for this afternoon, jackhammering my back steps............my back is sore after only 30 minutes.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

if it was my bulkhead,I would let it cure for the alloted time some paints need to outgas some of the chemicals into the air to cure,thats why it says cure,not dry,your paint may be dry to the touch but it is not cured yet.give it some time !!


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

dougchips said:


> Rustoleum is th brand. Warm weather and light wind, the primer dried to touch in 15 or so minutes.
> 
> I found another project for this afternoon, jackhammering my back steps............my back is sore after only 30 minutes.


 
Yeah, at least a few hours. Dry to the touch isn't enough to sand yet.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Ok, I'll let it go till Sunday. I'm glad that I don't paint for a living, I would have to charge $600+ to paint a bulkhead.

Brush exposed rust
Wash and rinse
Let surface dry for a few hours
prime
come back next day for 1st coat of paint
2nd coat of paint hopefully on the same day.

What do you folks charge?....


----------



## rws (Nov 26, 2004)

Rustoleum rusty metal primer rattle cans say within 1 hour or after 48 hours.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

I rarely use oil primer unless it's quick drying...isn't that the going trend?

$600 to paint a bulkhead? That's extremely high. I couldn't see it taking more than 4 hours. It takes a quart or less paint per coat. This is a 1 day job if you manage time well and use a quick drying primer :thumbsup: 

$300 is more like it for a bulkhead

BTW...letting a surface dry for a few hours doesn't get worked into the time of the job....that's when you tend to other things- it's all about time management at that point. If I got paid for paint to dry, I'd be a billionaire right now.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

You mean bulkhead like Bilco Doors? Metal basement entrance?


Rust removal:
12 minutes tops
Wipedown (dry rag and "Pre" solvent based prep stuff):
1 minute
Encapsulator, if needed:
7 minutes spot/20 minutes whole thing
Paint:
20 minutes each coat (x two coats if needed)

Total time 1 hour 13 minutes max

*Rust Encapsulator is expensive ($30 a quart), but if it takes more than 12 minutes to prep the bulkhead, the whole thing is getting encapsulated (shouldn't take but 1/2 quart)
...the stuff was invented for coating rusty off-shore oil rigs..it works
Cost $15 time savings 45 minutes+ 

Somewhere between 130 and 175 oughta cover it
And that still gives you a 45 minute fudge factor
...or lunch and a coffee break
...or if humidity is high and you have to come back for coat two or something

If that's the only thing getting done, it really kinda has to be bid at 4 hours (or more) though
Cover your time at the paint shop picking up stuff etc...
And travel time, you will have to come back if that's the only thing being done
Not like you get that a lot though


Can't charge for waiting for paint to dry though
That'd be like a computer tech that comes to your office getting paid to wait for your machine to de-frag

...hey...wait a minute


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

You should of told me this Friday, I much rather of paid $200 and not do the chore on my own. 

When I figured the $600, it was based on 3 trips (prep-prime-paint). If you guys don't charge to watch the paint dry do you at least charge for the trips?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

dougchips said:


> If you guys don't charge to watch the paint dry do you at least charge for the trips?


Usually there is something else to do
It's rare we'd show up at a house, paint for an hour, and leave

If not (and that would be unusual-but it happens), then yes it should be jacked up to cover your travel


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

dougchips said:


> You should of told me this Friday, I much rather of paid $200 and not do the chore on my own.


Lol...I hear you
Next time, call me
I'm always back and forth from CT to MA via RI


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

slickshift said:


> Lol...I hear you
> Next time, call me
> I'm always back and forth from CT to MA via RI


CT to MA=Casino's? I'm in MA where 495 and 95 meet. I use to do work on the Cape until I got stuck in traffic once. I miss the "here are my keys and the alarm code" vacation home people.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

dougchips said:


> CT to MA=Casino's?


Lol
Naw
Not much of a gambler
Sometimes to see a show

I have gigs (musician), family, friends, and some work in CT



dougchips said:


> I use to do work on the Cape until I got stuck in traffic once.


We'll see how the new Flyover at the bridge works this summer

Plus you need a Cape Cod Tunnel Pass for your vehicle



dougchips said:


> I miss the "here are my keys and the alarm code" vacation home people.


There's still some of those...
But I know what you mean, yeah


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

slickshift said:


> Not much of a gambler
> Sometimes to see a show


funny...I live 15 minutes from both casino's and we only go to see a concert or grab dinner maybe once a year

let's leave all that gambling addiction and money losing stuff to the tourists :jester:


----------

